# Wenige FPS trotz geringer Auslastung (GTA5)



## oelonkel1337 (1. Juli 2015)

Hey,
in GTA 5 habe ich das Problem, dass das Spiel sehr unflüssig und hakelig läuft, obwohl meine Hardware nicht wirklich ausgelastet ist. Meine Grafikkarte ist etwa meistens bei 30-50% Auslastung(besonders gering, wenn es ruckelt), die CPU bei höchstens 50% und der Ram bei etwa 70-75%. Auch der Speicher der Graka ist etwa meistens 400-600MB, geht manchmal sehr kurzzeitig auf höchstens 800MB. Die FPS sind manchmal bei 45... Aber oft fängt es an, zu ruckeln und sie sinken auf 15... Die Temperaturen sind eigentlich immer im grünen Bereich. 

Der PC:
CPU: AMD FX 8320 @ 3.7 Ghz
RAM: Crucial 2x4GB 1600 Mhz
GPU: AMD Radeon HD 6950 1GB
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-78LMT USB3
OS: Windows 8.1

In anderen Games, wie z.B. BF4, kann ich eigentlich immer ohne Probleme auf Hoch zocken, wobei die FPS dort nie auf unter 70 gehen. Die Graka ist in anderen Games auch immer viel mehr ausgelastet.
Bin echt ratlos... Kp woran es liegen könnte.


----------



## XeT (1. Juli 2015)

4/8 Threads 50% aber die Karte sollte schon bei 100% sein. Was für Einstellungen hast du bei GTA5=


----------



## oelonkel1337 (1. Juli 2015)

Momentan zocke ich auf 1080P, FXAA und mit fast allen Einstellungen auf Hoch, außer die Texturqualität. Wenn ich einiges höher oder runter stelle, ändert sich nur kaum was, die FPS Einbrüche und Ruckler bestehen immernoch.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juli 2015)

Wenn die Grafikkarte nur nicht zu >90% Ausgelastet ist, bremst die CPU.

Wie sehen den die Temperaturen vom FX aus?

Es kann auch sein, das die 1 GiB VRAM der GPU volllaufen. Da würde nur ne neue GPU helfen: Sapphire Radeon R9 380 Nitro, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11242-07-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## oelonkel1337 (1. Juli 2015)

Die Temperaturen sind beim Gamen meist bei etwa 65-76°C, die Kerntemperatur geht auf etwa 60-63°C.
Laut MSI Afterburner ist der Speicher meist bei etwa 550MB Auslastung, geht manchmal kurzzeitig auf 400Mb runter und auf höchstens 800Mb.


----------



## drstoecker (1. Juli 2015)

Also mit der Grafikkarte ziehst nix vom Teller, gerade mit 1gb Vram. Ich glaube auch das dein Board deine CPU gerade so unterstützt,  mehr ist mit dem Teil aber nicht drin. Check mal die Temperaturen vom Board, denke das deine CPU den Takt unter Last nicht hält. Evtl. Würde ich mal über ein komplett Upgrade nachdenken, Unterbau ein i5 o.ä.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juli 2015)

Kann sein, das wirklich die Spannungswandler um die CPU zu heiß werden. Ist ein typisches Problem bei AM3 mit einem FX.


----------



## oelonkel1337 (2. Juli 2015)

Das könnte sein... Als CPU Kühler habe ich einen Zalman CNPS5X verbaut, der, soweit ich weiß, für die CPU nicht geeignet ist. Bei solchen Turmkühlern sollen ja auch die Spawas oft zu warm werden.


----------

